# Is it Better To Leave A Cash Tip?



## Hank (Sep 8, 2015)

I often leave the server a cash tip, even when I pay with a credit card.  I figure the server can then do with it as he pleases.  I have two questions.  Is this a benefit/appreciated generally by the waiter?  Does it ever look bad to the servers supervisor if they see a credit card receipt with no tip on it, possibly making the supervisor think the server did a poor job and got no tip?  Does it matter at all?  OK that's was there questions.


----------



## brianshaw (Dec 18, 2010)

Me too, about half the time. I worry about the appearance for the server (by management) when the tip line is blank. I'm looking forward to answers to your questions!


----------



## chefbuba (Feb 17, 2010)

I usually leave cash,  I could care less what it looks like to the management. The tip is none manglement's business.


----------



## berndy (Sep 18, 2010)

Long time back when I had my own place the waitresses wrote in the line for tip on credit cards the word 'cash' without any dollar amount.


----------



## chefwriter (Oct 31, 2012)

I'm with ChefBuba on this one. I always leave cash, write none in the tip line and couldn't care less what it looks like. The server knows they got a tip.


----------



## cerise (Jul 5, 2013)

Whatever. :roll: I would't think the tip line accurately gages an employee's total performance - bad or good. There are good tippers, bad tippers, and non tippers.


----------



## chefross (May 5, 2010)

Tipping in cash also has its down side for manglement.

They can not accurately access the amount of tips the employee made for tax purposes. ( POS systems keep track of all of that)

Also the server can understate their tips to avoid paying full taxed owed.


----------



## jake t buds (May 27, 2013)

If I have cash, I leave cash. Most of the time I pay a tip through the credit card, though, out of convenience. It's also easier for me to track spending. Points, etc.  

If I worked as a waiter, I'd not declare half my cash earnings, if I could.

The tip system is abusive, etc, blah blah blah.


----------



## millionsknives (Apr 25, 2014)

I save my cash for cash only places.

Pay with a card and get the 2% cash back.   I don't feel bad about it at all. It's not my responsibility to help servers dodge taxes


----------



## cheflayne (Aug 21, 2004)

When I owned my own place, I liked it when people left cash tips when paying with a credit card. The reason being, because I didn't have a credit card processing fee on a tip that went into a servers pocket. Small thing, but small things add up quickly when you are an owner of small business in an industry with a notoriously small profit margin. Like a mentor once told me " Watch your cents (tapping the side of head while he said it) and the dollars will take care of themselves".


----------



## Hank (Sep 8, 2015)

MillionsKnives said:


> It's not my responsibility to help servers dodge taxes


No, but I enjoy helping them do so


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

Chefross said:


> Tipping in cash also has its down side for manglement.
> 
> They can not accurately access the amount of tips the employee made for tax purposes. ( POS systems keep track of all of that)
> 
> Also the server can understate their tips to avoid paying full taxed owed.


Every state has different laws governing tips.

In Texas a % of a server's gross sales is reported to the IRS (and depending on how many dependents are claimed )the payroll dept figures withholding and deducts from check.

That's it.

The owner (or whoever does payroll) is to report that and the server reports the rest come tax time.

So (in Texas) it is no one's business how much gratuity the server brings down.

It is between them and the IRS.

mimi

An emotional issue (off the books tipping).

It depends on who my server is (Diner Flo gets cash...... Gramps who delivers for Dominos always around 25% cash cuz I feel sorry for the elderly who need to work..... the fancy place always on my card because IMO money left on a linen covered table looks tacky and I find it awkward to palm money to someone lol).

m.


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

I only use cash. I figure someone should get a perk from what management has to do. I spend 20-30 hrs. a week unpaid working for the government. I collect

taxes, I match some of the taxes, I prepare the documentation and send it in.Federal, SS. Med, State Workman's comp, my regular worker comp. The system does not work for most, 

if there is a problem you're usually guilty until you prove you're innocents.

I will us a CC in a small hard working place. It's about the only way you can build credit should you need some money.


----------



## chefbillyb (Feb 8, 2009)

Every Manage/Owner knows who the better waitstaff are in the dining room. You put your best up front and your weaker personnel in the back. In most cases you better waitstaff can serve more tables and give better service. You know the people who make the tips and who doesn't.


----------

